# WHAT THE H*77 is this under my wheel!?!



## Lulu2399 (3 mo ago)

2015 bmw x1.. what is this under my wheel!?


----------



## Gamersubz (9 mo ago)

What are you exactly wanting to know? I see no problem here other than a missing plastic cover or two.


----------



## F10NZ (9 mo ago)

If you are referring to the black plastic thing that is hanging down, that is the fibre optic loop. Just push it back into the hole. It should clip back in there.


----------

